# New Year's Resolutions 2011-2012



## brandbest1 (Dec 10, 2011)

So New Year's is coming up, and there should be a lot of things you want to change. 

What are your resolutions?
-Read more.
-Cube less.
-Practice violin more.
-Spend time with family.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 10, 2011)

-learn playing guitar
-cube less
-learn more engineering stuffs (softwares too)
-spend more time with family
-return to taekwondo class
-have a healthy diet
-and so much more

I hope I remember to visit this next year.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

-Cube more (lol)
-Get more sleep
-Learn programming language (fluently), preferably python
-More that I can't think of


----------



## Owen (Dec 10, 2011)

Not die.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 10, 2011)

Owen said:


> Not die.


 
goodluck! I hope you could do it


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 10, 2011)

1.)play more tennis
2.)lose weight
3.)cube more
4.)buy less cubes
5.)not doing projects at last minute


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2011)

Finish I'll may do by the e d if this year
Do more athlectics training


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

Do more 2x2, 3x3 and megaminx.
Lose weight.
Get an emo haircut.
Be on varsity for track and field.
Do somewhat well in school. (Better than a 3.3)
Torrent more music.
Do something about my hairy arms and legs.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 10, 2011)

get sub 15 on 3x3
not suck at big cubes
learn cll for 2x2


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 10, 2011)

Practice BLD
Sleep more
Learn to cook properly


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 10, 2011)

Get mo cash
buy mo stuff
get mo twisty puzzles
have fun

It's gonna be tough, but I think I can do it.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sleep earlier
Drink more water
Do homework faster
Learn god damn g-perms already
Learn BLD
Continue doing decently well in School..


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

Cube _more_ and more consistently
Confidently switch to Petrus
Actually do BLD after I spend ages making my letter pair images list
Go to bed earlier
Not miss my morning bus every day (I missed it like 50 days straight :| )
Study more for school, just for the sake of doing well (get top student in grade overall in 2012)
Do more Japanese study
Learn and do more Python
Get back into running


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 10, 2011)

- Not going to the toilet for 1 month
- Get fit for soccer
- Learn BLD
- Get more cubes/puzzles
- Survive only on bugs


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

I forgot to add to do a successful BLD solve.


----------



## Samania (Dec 10, 2011)

Learn BLD
Learn Sign Language
Learn how to shuffle (even though it will probably get old by then and will be replaced)
Gain Weight


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 10, 2011)

Spend more time with family.
Work harder in school.
Cube less.
Spend less time on the computer/internet.
Exercise more.
Don't be grumpy.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 10, 2011)

Get better at lacrosse.
Get into some colleges.


----------



## JAYperm (Dec 10, 2011)

-get a job
-try to have a gf for more than a week D:
-get a tattoo 
-get my snakebites re done D:< right side closed
-get haircuts more often 
-buy new shoes XD been wearing the same converse for like 4 years


----------



## Skullush (Dec 10, 2011)

- Better diet (And lose a little weight)
- Leave the house more often
- Maintain grades
- Get faster at cubing


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 10, 2011)

-Cube More
-Learn BLD
-Get faster at cubing


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2011)

-Try harder at real cubes.
-Try harder at BLD.
-Do well in school.
-Make some friends at college


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 10, 2011)

1. Focus more on studies and procrastinate less.
2. Get some proper sleep.
3. Work and save up to pay off my school/loans.
4. Get better at cubing in general.
5. Keep my health.
6. Try to act like an adult.


----------

